# What do you think of my 870 w/ mods?? (PICS!!!!!!)



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So I think the evolution of my Remington 870 is complete. When I got it used a few years ago it looked like this










Then for a short time it looked like this










Well after a few modifications I think I am done. I really liked the pistol grip setup but I just couldn't shoot as fast with it. So what do you guys think?

-Remington 870 Wingmaster
-Remington 18.5" barrel
-Tac-Star magazine extension tube (7+1)
-Advanced Tech magazine clamp
-GG&G front sling loop
-Surefire 816 front grip
-Tac-Star side saddle (6 rounds)
-Daniel Defense single point sling mount
-Speedfeed IV-s stock
-Sling clips for Rocky Mountain Tactical single/double point sling




























Surefire



















My 3 gun setup










So what do you guys think? I was thinking about getting the receiver parkerized. Opinions?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I think you done one heck of a good job on it myself. I agree that the parkerized receiver will be the icing on the cake. Good luck.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The wood on that Kalashnikov looks great. You certainly improved that 870. You got rid of that useless heat shield, added a functional stock, and added a flashlight which can be useful.

There's only one thing left that it desperately needs. Buy or assemble a bunch of ammunition and run it through. I'd leave the receiver as is.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Well...you did ask.*

You don't mention what the gun is for.

Most fights with long guns are over in 1-2 rounds, regardless of the outcome, so extended mags and Sidesaddles are IMO just extra weight that transforms a slick, fast-handling gun into an overweight, clunky beast.

A sling is necessary for classes, but is hardly needed for home defense.

The Surefire light is nice, but not critical, since most people's houses are seldom if ever pitch black.

I'm sort of a minimalist. I think the only modification most defensive shotguns need out of the box is a shorter LOP on a standard solid stock. I think most people would be way better off spending their dollars on practice ammo and/or training than a long list of cool-looking add-ons. Your mileage may vary, and from the looks of that 870, probably does. :mrgreen:

Enjoy the gun.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very functional. Side saddle shells may be excessive if you have 6 or 7 already in the tube. I disagree with the comment about the light. I think a light is one of the most essential add-ons for a home defense weapon not only because of possible loss of power but you sure would hate to shoot something or someone you didn't want to. Nice gun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Very functional. Side saddle shells may be excessive if you have 6 or 7 already in the tube. I disagree with the comment about the light. I think a light is one of the most essential add-ons for a home defense weapon not only because of possible loss of power but you sure would hate to shoot something or someone you didn't want to. Nice gun.


I suppose if you are really in such a high-risk situation that someone might realistically cut the power to your house lights ahead of a home invasion, a headlight is essential. But while the vast majority of defensive situations may occur in "reduced" light, that doesn't mean they occur in pitch blackness. It's generally not like a police forced entry, where the power to a building is cut before going in, and white lights are necessary for safe shooting.

Somehow, people managed to survive before Surefire weaponlights existed. I know gun folks like to prepare for the worst - and sometimes most outlandish - scenarios. But I just think people are generally better prepared when they spend accessory money on ammo and training. If you can afford both, go for it!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, people survived with a lot of things we don't have available today also, just not quite as good. I have a family and occassionaly friends staying overnight and I would certainly like to be able to identify the bad from the good before I would take a shot. If you live alone or you are absolutely certain of the whereabouts of your wife/girlfriend/rooommate/guest/etc., then like you say, Mike, go for it.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*light*

i lived in a semi rural area not far from lakeway Texas for 7 years and believe me when there was no moon ang cloudy at night it was pitch black outside and if there were no lights on in the house it was pitch black inside also


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> You don't mention what the gun is for.
> 
> Most fights with long guns are over in 1-2 rounds, regardless of the outcome, so extended mags and Sidesaddles are IMO just extra weight that transforms a slick, fast-handling gun into an overweight, clunky beast.
> 
> ...


:smt033


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I didn't want to storm on his parade, especially since some people might think of my shotgun configurations as "Fudd" friendly. I like an 18" barrel with a traditional wood stock and forearm and nothing else added. I don't even bother with a magazine extension. I see all else as not needed though not necessarily useless. But as with everything else it's all in the preference.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I didn't want to storm on his parade, especially since some people might think of my shotgun configurations as "Fudd" friendly. I like an 18" barrel with a traditional wood stock and forearm and nothing else added. I don't even bother with a magazine extension. I see all else as not needed though not necessarily useless. But as with everything else it's all in the preference.


I live in the NW. I don't mind a little rain :smt001

I have the shotgun as it is now because I like having ammo on me at the range. I like having a high capacity so I do not have to reload as much. Since this gun will see more range time than anything I have outfitted it accordingly. There is nothing wrong with the stock configuration at all. I actually like the look of stock a lot. My next 870 will be left stock. It is fun building up a gun. Overall I am happy with the final product.


----------

